# OT: Final Call! BBB.net NCAA Brackets Group on Yahoo!



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey, Bulls fans. Do you want to pit your bracket against other, fellow Bulls fans?

The winner gets... nothing. A big imaginary e-hug from all of us.

And pride. Always good to play for pride.

Private Group #: 100353
Password: jibbyjib

http://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com

A lot of you probably already have Yahoo! brackets picked out, so just stop by and see how it does with the BBB.net Bulls forum peepz. The private group can take a maximum of 50 competitors.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*

I'm in!


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*



Rhyder said:


> I'm in!


Wow... that was fast. 

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Let's get this show started! Illinois all the way baby!!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*



Rhyder said:


> I'm in!


I just need to brag because...because I want to.

When I lived in New York for four years, I started an NCAA office pool. I picked the champion four straight years. However, I only actually won the pool once, in the year of golden Melo, but that was the year I won the bbb.net tourney challenge.

Last year, I picked Illinois over Carolina in the final. It was a homer pick. Sigh.

So yeah, sure, I'm in!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*



Showtyme said:


> Wow... that was fast.
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> Let's get this show started! Illinois all the way baby!!!!


Worked on mine all last evening. I got into an interesting competition this year: Assign each team a point value, 1-64. As your tream advances, you get that number of points assigned to the team for each W they have in the tournament.

Sounds fairly easy, until you sit down and do it. You have to look at easiest paths, assign more points to teams that virtually have no shot at getting upset in the first two rounds, etc. Give more points to teams more likely to upset a good team than another.

That, and it is hard not to assign the #1 seeds 64-61 in point values, even though 4 #1 seeds in the Final Four is a rareity.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*

I am so in.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*



PC Load Letter said:


> I am so in.


You, along with almost everyone else, are so killing me in that fantasy league. But this week in our matchup, I shall prevail!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*

Thanks for starting one Showtyme, I'm in.
I'm going by 'big smoove' for this tournament.
:2fing:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*

heh, heh, heh.


miz is in. watch out!


:laugh:


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*

This brackish bracket broncobuster is in!


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*



mizenkay said:


> heh, heh, heh.
> 
> 
> miz is in. watch out!
> ...


hey miz, which one are you?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*



Showtyme said:


> hey miz, which one are you?



luckystrike318


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*

prepare to be viciously flogged.

edit: my handle is "gauchos got jobbed"...UCSB alum here!


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*

I am going by "Wayne Larrivee's Salvo."

Because I can.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*

I'm in, this time with my real height and choosing the team in my avatar. 

It's about time we won something at a real sport and before that aged wizard of ours goes to bed forever. Realistically, next year seems a lot more likely because they've only really started to jell now.

They remind me of this and last year's Bulls team with tough perimeter players, a balding white coach, and tough defense, except that Famar bicycling on a rope atop a pit of spikes balancing plates on his head is more composed than Kirk ever is and Afflalo is a real-life "big" shooting guard.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*

Man, would you guys just use your bbb.net screen names? I want to know exactly who I'm beating.

:banana:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Man, would you guys just use your bbb.net screen names? I want to know exactly who I'm beating.
> 
> :banana:


I was planning to, but as far as I can tell, you can only have one set of picks per account on Yahoo, and I'd already entered another one with coworkers. So I'm using the same bracket and name for both groups. Kind of boring - I was hoping to pick a couple different dark horses in this one.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*

I'm in!

You Just Got Pittsnogled

The Pick: UConn over UCLA


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Man, would you guys just use your bbb.net screen names? I want to know exactly who I'm beating.
> 
> :banana:




oh you'll know it when i am beating you, don't worry!!!


:angel:


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*



Showtyme said:


> Hey, Bulls fans. Do you want to pit your bracket against other, fellow Bulls fans?
> 
> The winner gets... nothing. A big imaginary e-hug from all of us.
> 
> ...


Bump. One more call for people to come and join. If you've already got brackets, all you have to do is join the group. If you don't have brackets, you either don't live in the U.S. or you have not yet truly lived. Hurry and make some picks, and join up. The winner gets bragging rights and the aforementioned imaginary e-hug.

I think I'm going to win.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*

Final Call! The games begin in about two hours, so you still have time!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*

I joined in, don't know why...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

we should have invited ben to play in our little group.

bulls.com has his and luol's as well as basden, pargo and sweetney's brackets up (link on home page)

here is ben's


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> we should have invited ben to play in our little group.
> 
> bulls.com has his and luol's as well as basden, pargo and sweetney's brackets up (link on home page)
> 
> here is ben's


He's got Wisconsin winning a first round game! :biggrin: 

These bracket things drive me crazy.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Ok I just joined, I'm a last sec person

Don't laugh at my bracket, b/c I always pick a 16 over a 1, Every Year. Because the year it does happen, hopefully in my lifetime, I will look like a genius.

I randomly pick my teams, but we'll see. I've had some bad 1st rounds in the past, but had the right final four and finals the past two years. Last year I had some good calls, Vermont over Cuse, and Bucknell over Kansas.

I can sure use this tourney to scout for our picks, haha.

Good luck to all.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I just joined and made my picks in four minutes..


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> we should have invited ben to play in our little group.
> 
> bulls.com has his and luol's as well as basden, pargo and sweetney's brackets up (link on home page)
> 
> here is ben's


The UCONN homerism aside, I really like his bracket outside of Marquette making it all the way to the final four. Leave them in the elite 8, and you'll still see dividends without risking your whole entry


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Could we have a list of people's yahoo Ids correspondnig to their BBB.net id

Yahoo ID: BBB.Net ID
theanimal23: theanimal23


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Now that picks are in, what's your Final Four?

Mine:
Texas
UCLA
Florida
UCONN

UCLA over UCONN for the championship.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

mizenkay appearing as "luckystrike318"

final four is Texas, Kansas, UConn, Florida

i have Duke losing in the elite 8 and Gonzanga losing in an upset to Xavier in the first round (take THAT adam morrison)

and yes, going on PURE momentum and the fact that i think they are peaking at the EXACT time...i have KANSAS meeting UConn in the title game and winning in what will be a huge UPSET!


loopy!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I have:
Duke, Kansas, Mich. St, Villanova


Duke over 'Nova in the title game.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

BC
Kansas
Duke
UConn

UConn over Duke

Duke likely won't make it, since JJ is always MIA come March. But, the way my bracket worked out, Duke makes it there.

UConn is this year's UNC, have all the talent in the world, they just have to play to WANT to win.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> mizenkay appearing as "luckystrike318"
> 
> final four is Texas, Kansas, UConn, Florida
> 
> ...


That Kansas is so hot right now.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> mizenkay appearing as "luckystrike318"
> 
> 
> i have Duke losing in the elite 8 and Gonzanga losing in an upset to Xavier in the first round (take THAT adam morrison)


Jesuits versus Jesuits can get really Ugly. :biggrin:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> BC
> Kansas
> Duke
> UConn
> ...


I think mine is the exact same. Doh.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I think mine is the exact same. Doh.


BC stuggling mightily to get out of the first round! 

Tourney time has begun!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duke 
Ucla
Uconn
Bc


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

My dream final four would have been Gonzaga, Marquette, Xavier and Boston College but alas, the bracket makers made that impossible. And it would have driven the announcers mad.

But I'm going with Kansas or any team not in the ACC. I don't think the Big Ten is going to do well this year at all.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ugh. ok, so i went a little "homer" with seton hall in the first round (gotta go jersey when at all possible) and they are getting it handed to them by wichita! down by 15 second half. 


march MADNESS!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> ugh. ok, so i went a little "homer" with seton hall in the first round (gotta go jersey when at all possible) and they are getting it handed to them by wichita! down by 15 second half.
> 
> 
> march MADNESS!!


 I got wichita state winning the first game. and kansas getting upset by Bradley. I'm pretty sure I'm wrong about the second one.

GO MY BRACKET.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Yea, I wanna pull for the Braves but if they win it's really going to screw up my bracket.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

My Final Four:

West Va
UCLA
UConn
Nova

UConn over UCLA for the title.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Games in San Diego will be starting two hours late because of a bomb scare. On the bright side, that does mean I can watch most of Alabama/Marquette when I get home from work.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

holy cow. pacific about to kill many many brackets tied 65 all


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

first two games complete and i am *0-2!*

Seton Hall 66
Wichita State 86

Wisc. Milwaukee 82
Oklahoma 74


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> first two games complete and i am *0-2!*
> 
> Seton Hall 66
> Wichita State 86
> ...


Yay Panthers - now coached by former UW assistant and Bo Ryan Protege Rob Jeter - son of Bob Jeter, former Packer and Bear.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

BC pulls it out, but that was a great game.
I have them winning a few more rounds, but I would have been very happy to see them go down because alot of people have them going farther, and I absolutely hate BC anyways.

I got the UW-Mil game wrong, as well as the Seton Hall game.
Bad start.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

BC gave me a scare. They didn't look like the team I thought they were until double-OT. And even then they were fortunate that UoP stopped hitting threes. Sometimes a scare like that is a good thing for a team, and other times it's a sign that they're about to get knocked out. We'll see!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Winthrop up by one on Tennessee, 12 minutes left, this would be a great upset if they can pull this off.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> Winthrop up by one on Tennessee, 12 minutes left, this would be a great upset if they can pull this off.


yeah, but I think it was a trendy pick that Tennessee would get bounced out early on. What a weak #2 seed.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> yeah, but I think it was a trendy pick that Tennessee would get bounced out early on. What a weak #2 seed.


Yea seriously, horrible seeding there. I hope they go down, they're down 2 with 8:30 left.

Nevada's also down at the half, there's your 12-5 'upset', though I went with Nevada.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

looks like tennessee just pulled one out of their asses. thankfully. 

winthrop 61
tennessee 63

come on marquette!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Crazy finish in that TN game.
Glad Marquette got back in this game, they played a horrible first half.

Nevada down 6 now, 5 minutes left.
And Florida wins, no surprise there.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> The UCONN homerism aside, I really like his bracket outside of Marquette making it all the way to the final four. Leave them in the elite 8, and you'll still see dividends without risking your whole entry


There goes Gordon's shocker pick to make the Final 4.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> There goes Gordon's shocker pick to make the Final 4.


yeah, when they came charging back early in the 2nd half, I thought they'd close the deal. Oh well, I had them losing on Saturday anyway.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Let's go Xavier.
I have the Zags winning a few more games, but if they were to lose, that would hurt alot of people's brackets.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Let's go Xavier.
> I have the Zags winning a few more games, but if they were to lose, that would hurt alot of people's brackets.


Yeah, I'm pulling for the Zags in my bracket, but we should all be watching this game. Xavier is up by 7 with 13 minutes to go. This may be the last we see of Morrison. He looks really good too. They can give him the ball anywhere and he can get a shot, and obviously Xavier is keying their whole defense on stopping him.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

they're not showing the xavier/zags game here. drat. 

they were showing iona (local team) and now i have nc wilmington/GW in OT 81-81

edit: ok, now they're showing it. backcourt violation by morrison. 71-67 xavier


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well adam morrison survives to play another night after a real dogfight. 

i'm 5-6 on the day so far.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> they're not showing the xavier/zags game here. drat.
> 
> they were showing iona (local team) and now i have nc wilmington/GW in OT 81-81
> 
> edit: ok, now they're showing it. backcourt violation by morrison. 71-67 xavier


Incredible comeback by the Zags, including a 3, an amazing assist, and some clutch free throws by Morrison (and a missed free throw that ended up helping out). He is a completely amazing college player. Xavier was playing gritty ball all game, and Morrison just willed them to win. 

I think we have to consider this kid, even if he can't guard worth a lick. His leadership is unbelievable.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Incredible comeback by the Zags, including a 3, an amazing assist, and some clutch free throws by Morrison (and a missed free throw that ended up helping out). He is a completely amazing college player. Xavier was playing gritty ball all game, and Morrison just willed them to win.
> 
> I think we have to consider this kid, even if he can't guard worth a lick. His leadership is unbelievable.


Wish he could play the SG role fultime...

I don't think they'll (paxson and skiles) will give up deng.....

Hinrich
Morrison
Deng
Chandler

ah...what a line-up that would be...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I applaud CBS for the whole on-demand thing, but it'd be great to actually watch a choice of games on TV. I didn't get to see most of Xavier-Gonzaga, and I couldn't have less interest in Syracuse-A&M. 

Put games on Nick or MTV or Comedy Central or some damn thing, CBS. And if you have to go the regional route, be much more selective about what constitutes the region. Show Syracuse-A&M in, you know, Syracuse. 

:rant over:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

10 out of 12 after the Illini win.

Here's to a dogfight :cheers:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Technically I should be 1st in the group, I'm titled I'm the best, I have 11 points, but it only gave me 9 within the group because I didn't see there was a BBB.net group until after the first games had started, but overally on my bracket, it was registered before and has 11 pts!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

sloth said:


> Technically I should be 1st in the group, I'm titled I'm the best, I have 11 points, but it only gave me 9 within the group because I didn't see there was a BBB.net group until after the first games had started, but overally on my bracket, it was registered before and has 11 pts!


It's showing up as 11 right now.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Iowa just blew up a big chunk of my bracket with that monumental choke job. Cripes.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Something called Northwestern St. just bounced Iowa, and those scrappers from the Susquehanna, Bucknell, are poised to beat Arkansas.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

iowa is my first sweet sixteen to get bounced. argh. 

i had arkansas too.

i just need today to go better than yesterday.

i am SOLIDLY in last place.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I had Iowa losing to W. Virginia in round 2, so that probably helps me... :banana: 
Picked Wisconsin... :curse: 
Picked Arkansas... :curse: 
Picked Ohio State... :banana: 

I'm only 1/4 out of the first four games, but I still have all my sweet 16 teams in tact.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I really thought Iowa had the kind of steady, balanced squad to make a run. Hence I had them in the elite 8. And they looked fine for the first 35 minutes or so... :curse:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Rhyder said:


> I had Iowa losing to W. Virginia in round 2, so that probably helps me... :banana:
> Picked Wisconsin... :curse:
> Picked Arkansas... :curse:
> Picked Ohio State... :banana:
> ...


The Badgers lost two players at Semester break - one for academic reasons and one for health reasons, and both had been major players at that point. Since they left, the offense just hasn't gotten off the ground.

OTOH, I'm happy Iowa lost.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

narek said:


> OTOH, I'm happy Iowa lost.


narek, these kids are all winners. Shame on you.

:wink:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

narek said:


> The Badgers lost two players at Semester break - one for academic reasons and one for health reasons, and both had been major players at that point. Since they left, the offense just hasn't gotten off the ground.
> 
> OTOH, I'm happy Iowa lost.


Yeah, I just wasn't high on Arizona either. Can't win em all


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I never, ever pick Arizona right. They're so unpredictable in the tournament because they usually have as much talent as anyone but don't always put it together in time for the tourney. So they either flame out or go unexpectedly far.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm at 14-6, no Sweet 16 teams out, and since I have the Mountaineers in the Final 4, I was very pleased with Iowa's loss!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I have 13 points right now (11 in the group).

Right now Marquette and Utah St. are my only Sweet 16 teams bounced. My Elite 8 is still intact though, and I have a feeling my Final 4 is dead on.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

How bout them Great Danes?
10 point lead with 14 minutes left.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> How bout them Great Danes?
> 10 point lead with 14 minutes left.


This is absolutely incredible.

I picked UCONN, so I might be in a world of hurt in a half hour.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> This is absolutely incredible.
> 
> I picked UCONN, so I might be in a world of hurt in a half hour.



Ya I have them going to the Elite 8, but I'm willing to sacrifice my bracket just to see some history be made. Gotta love underdogs.
Not to mention I bet almost everyone has them going at least Elite 8 or Final Four, so we're all in it together.

Go Albany!


Edit: Cut to a 5 point lead just like that, all UConn needs is a little run and they could easily take control of the game.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

And Michigan State is going down..
Well there goes one of my Final Four, it's been a rough rough two days for my brackets.

Question for anyone else that has this Mich St / GMU game.. Why do they keep showing and talking about the GMU player that is suspended?
Are we supposed to feel sorry for him that he's suspended for cheapshotting someone in the jewels?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

uconn seems to have righted the ship. huge run.

ok, does anyone else want to shoot their tv when they run that gilligan's island applebees spot? 

i didn't have michigan state going past round two so i'm ok with it. bet skiles isn't!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

damn wolfpack. :curse:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> ok, does anyone else want to shoot their tv when they run that gilligan's island applebees spot?


I want to shoot my TV anytime I see Billy Packer's face or hear his voice.

As you can imagine, I'm in for a rough couple of weeks.

But in all seriousness, does anyone like the guy (outside of that coveted 50-75 demographic)? Have the words, "Oh, cool, Packer's working this game; I'm psyched," ever been uttered? How has he been able to parlay being a scrappy guard on a Final Four team into a 25+ year reign of horrible, singularly irritating analysis?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> And Michigan State is going down..
> Well there goes one of my Final Four, it's been a rough rough two days for my brackets.
> 
> Question for anyone else that has this Mich St / GMU game.. Why do they keep showing and talking about the GMU player that is suspended?
> Are we supposed to feel sorry for him that he's suspended for cheapshotting someone in the jewels?



I really have to ask, why? How did you come to the conclusion that Michigan St. was a Final 4 caliber team, I called it right with them getting bounced right off the bat.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I want to shoot my TV anytime I see Billy Packer's face or hear his voice.
> 
> As you can imagine, I'm in for a rough couple of weeks.
> 
> But in all seriousness, does anyone like the guy (outside of that coveted 50-75 demographic)? Have the words, "Oh, cool, Packer's working this game; I'm psyched," ever been uttered? How has he been able to parlay being a scrappy guard on a Final Four team into a 25+ year reign of horrible, singularly irritating analysis?


I'm glad someone has brought this up. You echo my sentiments exactly.

The tournament is easily my favorite sporting event; I get giddy with these first two days of game-after-game every single year. The only negative about the whole thing (outside of my bad picks and the consistently bad officiating(are there more than a handful of good refs in the NBA and NCAA combined? I digress)) is having to hear Billy Packer's psuedo-analyzation and lack of personality(outside of his obvious surliness). He really does literally bring nothing to a telecast. It's befuddling how he's been their lead guy all these years.

What makes it doubly worse for me is that I really like many other CBS color analysts, particularly Raftery and Kellogg. I've always very much enjoyed Raftery's combination of knowledgable analysis and sense of humor. More than any other color guy I can remember, he makes telecasts fun without losing credibility or seeming gimmicky. It's quite enjoyable to listen to.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

sloth said:


> I really have to ask, why? How did you come to the conclusion that Michigan St. was a Final 4 caliber team, I called it right with them getting bounced right off the bat.



Oh a combination of watching them and just being a Big 10 fan, I usually like to pick teams I enjoy watching (within reason, obviously), just so I'm not stuck pulling for someone I can't stand, even if they may not necessarily be a favorite. Of course, I wouldn't pick a 16 over a 1 based on that, but someone like Michigan State is a legit strong team, when they decide to play like it.
Also watching them play the Illini all the season, I really thought they were strong enough to make it, considering the bracket.

When they're on, they were a well rounded team. Good combination of inside strength and slashers.
Paul Davis absolutely disappeared today, if he would have showed up, they would have been fine.
Brown was way off too, Ager and Neitzel were the only one's doing a damn thing today.

I also have Kansas in the Final Four on the other side, though I have family in Peoria, and many friends at Bradley, so I'm really torn here.
My brackets gone to hell as it is, so I'd be happy to see Bradley make a run.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> I'm glad someone has brought this up. You echo my sentiments exactly.
> 
> The tournament is easily my favorite sporting event; I get giddy with these first two days of game-after-game every single year. The only negative about the whole thing (outside of my bad picks and the consistently bad officiating(are there more than a handful of good refs in the NBA and NCAA combined? I digress)) is having to hear Billy Packer's psuedo-analyzation and lack of personality(outside of his obvious surliness). He really does literally bring nothing to a telecast. It's befuddling how he's been their lead guy all these years.
> 
> What makes it doubly worse for me is that I really like many other CBS color analysts, particularly Raftery and Kellogg. I've always very much enjoyed Raftery's combination of knowledgable analysis and sense of humor. More than any other color guy I can remember, he makes telecasts fun without losing credibility or seeming gimmicky. It's quite enjoyable to listen to.


:laugh:

You're killing me.

Just this morning I asked a friend of mine: are Raftery/Lundquist, Eagle/Sparnarkel, Gus Johnson/Len Elmore, Tim Brando/Gminski/Bardo as good as I think they are, or is my opinion skewed by Nantz/Packer's awfulness?

Raftery is the man. I know that CBS Sports is just insanely conservative and maybe he's too New York to be their lead guy, but again, I find it inconceivable that a single viewer under the age of 50 or any sponsors are clamoring for Packer.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bradley with the ten point lead at the half. i'm screwed if they win. 

God? it's me, miz. please let kansas get to the final four. 



:angel:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> I want to shoot my TV anytime I see Billy Packer's face or hear his voice.
> 
> As you can imagine, I'm in for a rough couple of weeks.
> 
> But in all seriousness, does anyone like the guy (outside of that coveted 50-75 demographic)? Have the words, "Oh, cool, Packer's working this game; I'm psyched," ever been uttered? How has he been able to parlay being a scrappy guard on a Final Four team into a 25+ year reign of horrible, singularly irritating analysis?


College basketball coverage is so bad and Packer makes it even worse. I swear he must have incriminating pictures of someone at CBS. Rafferty is one of the few good college basketball analysts 
around. 

It would be fun to have all mid-conference teams in the final four just to see if Packer would self-combust.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

narek said:


> I swear he must have incriminating pictures of someone at CBS.


I have a few friends who work in various sports and non-sports print/electronic journalism, and according to them, if you want to find the most visible traces of the old-school "Tiffany Network" CBS, you'll see it in their sports division, of all places. It's super conservative, super mindful of tradition and seniority and all that. They are also in absolutely no danger of losing the broadcast rights to the tourney, probably not ever.

But still, they must be doing some market research. If they're actually getting positive feedback on Packer, it'd be just another thing that makes me seriously worry about the future of our country.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

21-7, one Sweet 16 team down (thanks, Cal for brain-farting away the NC State game).

I called the GMU and UWM upsets, so I'm loving this. And if Bradley and Penn can win, it will really aid my brackets.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I find it inconceivable that a single viewer under the age of 50 or any sponsors are clamoring for Packer.


Does his own wife even clamor for Billy Packer? I am genuinely curious (and I apologize if he's a)not married and/or b)his wife is sick or dead).



> Just this morning I asked a friend of mine: are Raftery/Lundquist, Eagle/Sparnarkel, Gus Johnson/Len Elmore, Tim Brando/Gminski/Bardo as good as I think they are, or is my opinion skewed by Nantz/Packer's awfulness?


Funny, a similar question/comment was posed to my friends yesterday. It's amazing how often I find myself praising broadcasting teams during the Tournament. To answer your query, I'd guess it's more of the latter, but I have to say I'm actually finding myself really enjoying the Johnson/Elmore combo. I also like that Bardo's getting a chance to get himself out there on a national scale. He's always been underused locally. On the other hand, I could definitely do without the daily Spanarkel I've been getting the last two days.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Any one just see Chalmers on KU make that steal and dribble/spin through practically all 5 defenders?
Granted he made an ill-advised cross court pass after that, but that was great ball handling.


This one is turning into a good one.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i'm done.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Fire Bill Self! Expel Mario Chalmers! Exhume Phog Allen! Break up the team!


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> i'm done.


Yeah, sorry miz. I picked Bradley.

Patrick O'Bryant is like the hero on this board, and Kansas plays smart but not physical enough, with a lot of dependence on wing play. I thought they'd be outmuscled, and they were.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Here's something entirely unexpected: Me, in a tie for first. After a round. That never, ever happens. :biggrin: 

Tomorrow: UW-Milwaukee and IU are my upset picks, but I have the favorites winning the other six.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*

Curses Nevada! I would of had that whole first round right in the Minny region.
Same goes to bloody Michigan State!
Did quite poorly in Atlanta and Oakland


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*

Alright, Yahoo fixed the scores!

Down 1 after Round 1, within range to win this thing. 

3 Sweet 16 Teams Out: Marquette, Kansas, and Utah St. Good thing I don't have any of them going any further than the Sweet 16. I originally had Marquette losing to Duke in the Final 4, but my senses came to me in time to not do that .


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*

My Final 4 is stil in tact, and UNC is my only Elite 8 team not in it yet. 

Uconn looks like the closest thing to a near lock, as far as right now.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: OT: Join a Yahoo! Brackets group?*



> Uconn looks like the closest thing to a near lock, as far as right now.


Caught the final few minutes of the Kentucky verse Conneticut game and it was alot closer that what I expected.
Sad thing is, groups aside I wish Kentucky would of won that, but Armstrong came up big on the boards and Williams sunk some key free throws. Poor Sparks, he had a blinder, and
I barely saw Gay in the final minutes so he's starting to fall off my radar.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

If Duke does not make the Final Four, I'm guaranteed winning at least $450 in my confidence bracket.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

1rst RD 25-7
2nd RD 13-3

I'm kind of kicking ***. I had NC for one more game, but besides that my brackets in tact.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

In the meantime, I'm dead. Two of my final four are gone.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If you have a final four team knocked out, your probaly not winning this pool. We have something like 5-7 people that have their final 4 intact still, and I think only 2 people have the same selection. I think someone in our pool (or 2) are going to call the final 4 teams correctly, and they will probaly be the winner. But then again, if someone else had the correct winning team, but not the correct final four, and you had the correct final 4 but not the right winning team you could still lose, but the field is probaly narrowed down to those people already.

btw, I would like to mention that I won the NFL one, with going 15-1 (13-1 regular season). Lets make this 2 bbb.net pools I win in a row!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

For me to win the pool, WV and UCLA are probably going to both have to make the Final Four. And Nova has to at least beat BC.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I want to shoot my TV anytime I see Billy Packer's face or hear his voice.
> 
> As you can imagine, I'm in for a rough couple of weeks.
> 
> But in all seriousness, does anyone like the guy (outside of that coveted 50-75 demographic)? Have the words, "Oh, cool, Packer's working this game; I'm psyched," ever been uttered? How has he been able to parlay being a scrappy guard on a Final Four team into a 25+ year reign of horrible, singularly irritating analysis?


DUDE it kills me to do this but this is an insider link. If you're a member you probably didn't even notice, but it is. Mad propz for being on the same page of thinking as the Sports Guy.

http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/chatESPN?event_id=11157

:yes:


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/chatESPN?event_id=11157
> 
> :yes:


Too true. 

Billy Packer is a disgrace. I'm yet to meet the person that likes him. And that includes those I know in the 50-75 age group.

Unless he's calling a U of I game or a critical tourney game, I refuse to watch broadcasts that involve him.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Two words: Tyrus. Thomas. He made himself a top 5 pick tonight, guaranteed...and I hope it's ours, I really do. I know he lacks on the offensive end right now, but the kid's only a freshman and he has star written all over him. I absolutely loved watching him tonight (and not just because I get giddy every time I see Duke lose). Thomas has the goods. He was the best player on the floor in that game. And the best prospect.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Two words: Tyrus. Thomas. He made himself a top 5 pick tonight, guaranteed...and I hope it's ours, I really do. I know he lacks on the offensive end right now, but the kid's only a freshman and he has star written all over him. I absolutely loved watching him tonight (and not just because I get giddy every time I see Duke lose). Thomas has the goods. He was the best player on the floor in that game. And the best prospect.


I could be mistaken, but after he blocked that Paulus layup that led to the Mitchell free throws, Thomas was yelling something like "Now I'm gonna eat" or somesuch. This game all but ensures he'll go pro and go high as you say.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Thomas was yelling something like "Now I'm gonna eat"


*insert obligatory 'Big Baby' Davis fat joke here*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm done, I'm not winning anymore.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Two words: Tyrus. Thomas. He made himself a top 5 pick tonight, guaranteed...and I hope it's ours, I really do. I know he lacks on the offensive end right now, but the kid's only a freshman and he has star written all over him. I absolutely loved watching him tonight (and not just because I get giddy every time I see Duke lose). Thomas has the goods. He was the best player on the floor in that game. And the best prospect.


Honestly, I have no interest in Tyrus Thomas. He's an incredible athlete, but he's not tall enough to play center, and he has no offensive skills except for dunking. Does he really impact a basketball game, anymore than Hilton Armstrong? I am aware that he's three years younger, but we've seen with Stromile Swift and Tyson Chandler that a great athlete does not necessarily develop offensive skills in the league. Call me insane, but I don't want to draft any big that doesn't have at least one go-to post move.

Some teams need a big who is a defensive, athletic game-changer. Not the Bulls.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Coach K: "They were physical. Very physical. Maybe the most physical we've seen this year."


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Call me insane, but I don't want to draft any big that doesn't have at least one go-to post move.


From what I can tell, there isn't one of those available in this draft.

I agree with you that Tyrus Thomas, at least on the surface, doesn't appear to be a great fit for the Bulls. But I think that this game and workouts will propel him to the top 5.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> He's an incredible athlete, but he's not tall enough to play center, and he has no offensive skills except for dunking.


Sounds like Amare's rookie season.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> From what I can tell, there isn't one of those available in this draft.
> 
> I agree with you that Tyrus Thomas, at least on the surface, doesn't appear to be a great fit for the Bulls. But I think that this game and workouts will propel him to the top 5.


Aldridge, Sheldon Williams, and O'Bryant definitely have some post moves, at least by my eyes. Williams displayed a pump-fake and duck-under move tonight. He's crafty and somewhat skilled in the post, although not a great offensive post player. But he also plays with an agression and a forcefullness that is as effective as any one move. He's a bully, and he's big and strong enough to be some degree of a bully on the next level.

Bargnani supposedly doesn't play in the post, but Splitter does. I hear he's not a great low post presence yet either.

My favorite part about Thomas was the screaming and yelling he did after some key plays in the game. I love to see a competitor with some fire in his belly. 

BTW, if Amare, another athletic big without a true post move, would have ever played a year at college, I bet he would have scored 25 ppg as a freshman. His "post move" is facing up, making one quick dribble and getting around almost any defender, and dunking. Yeah, that's not exactly a true post move, but it works, and he's incredibly good at scoring that way. Thomas has no such move, and he can't free himself space with a dribble like that.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Aldridge, Sheldon Williams, and O'Bryant definitely have some post moves, at least by my eyes. Williams displayed a pump-fake and duck-under move tonight. He's crafty and somewhat skilled in the post, although not a great offensive post player. But he also plays with an agression and a forcefullness that is as effective as any one move. He's a bully, and he's big and strong enough to be some degree of a bully on the next level.


I couldn't disagree more with this last sentence. Did you see the last five minutes of LSU-Duke, when LSU players were grabbing offensive rebounds with impunity and when Williams couldn't convert point-blank bunnies? 

Williams's "muscle" will be commonplace at the next level, and he just doesn't seem to have much explosion around the basket. Not when he's playing someone other than the Little Sisters of the Poor, anyway.

I totally agree that Aldridge, Williams, and O'Bryant have some post moves -- but will any of them translate to a go-to move at the NBA level? I'm not so sure.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I couldn't disagree more with this last sentence. Did you see the last five minutes of LSU-Duke, when LSU players were grabbing offensive rebounds with impunity and when Williams couldn't convert point-blank bunnies?


You can't just look at the last five minutes and write off the first 35 when considering how a player will translate to the next level, especially when Williams doesn't have the reputation of being a choker. Over the course of the game, against hyper-athletic Tyrus Thomas and the immovable Big Baby, point-blank bunny missing Sheldon Williams managed to grab 13 rebounds (8 offensive), score 23 points on 8-18 shooting (7-8 from the line), and block four shots. His aggression on the offensive end also helped get Thomas and Davis into early foul trouble, which almost won Duke the game.



> Williams's "muscle" will be commonplace at the next level, and he just doesn't seem to have much explosion around the basket. Not when he's playing someone other than the Little Sisters of the Poor, anyway.


There aren't many guys that are 6' 9", 250 lbs in the NBA that aren't fat. Williams is extremely thick and muscular, and he uses his bulk to his advantage. I will agree with you that Williams is absolutely not an athletically explosive offensive player, but he is a quick jumper as a shotblocker much like Okafor, though I believe he gets less lift off the floor. It is the quickness of his jumping that allows him to stay on the ground until the last moment, which keeps him from committing too early and getting fouls like Chandler does. 



> I totally agree that Aldridge, Williams, and O'Bryant have some post moves -- but will any of them translate to a go-to move at the NBA level? I'm not so sure.


I am not sure whether any of those guys will be offensive stars on the next level, but I want to see strong scoring ability in college as opposed to a great athlete who is so raw that he can't score on college players. Drafting players bigs who don't really know how to score yet in college, unless they are absolute defensive juggernauts (Mutombo) is a model I can not support, at least with very high lottery picks.

BTW, I am not sold on Sheldon Williams, but I am optimistic on his prospects to be a solid pro. I would not be disappointed if Paxson took him with our pick, depending on who is left on the board at the time.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

DMD, I can see your reasoning for not wanting the Bulls to draft a guy like Thomas, considering we're already offensively challenged in the front-court. However, I would never pass up on a guy I am sure will be a star, just because he doesn't fit into a 30-some win team's needs. 

As has been said, he's only a freshman. Not to mention, he shot over 60% from the field this year. Now, you can counter with "Well, who can't make 60% of their shots if they're all dunks?" Well, how good was Chris Bosh offensively as a freshman (I honestly don't remember)? He shot a high percentage, yes, but weren't most of those put-backs and/or layups? I don't think he displayed an extensive offensive reportroirre in just his one season of college, but he's become a complete offensive player in just two-plus seasons.

Tyrus Thomas is still raw, clearly, but he's shown to have pretty good offensive instincts for such a young player (his defensive instincts go without saying at this point). I don't see any reason for he won't become a very, very good pro. 

As far as the Bulls not needing a "defensive, athletic game-changer," I think the Bulls' problem is not having a game-changer, period, regardless which end of the floor it's on.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> DMD, I can see your reasoning for not wanting the Bulls to draft a guy like Thomas, considering we're already offensively challenged in the front-court. However, I would never pass up on a guy I am sure will be a star, just because he doesn't fit into a 30-some win team's needs.
> 
> As has been said, he's only a freshman. Not to mention, he shot over 60% from the field this year. Now, you can counter with "Well, who can't make 60% of their shots if they're all dunks?" Well, how good was Chris Bosh offensively as a freshman (I honestly don't remember)? He shot a high percentage, yes, but weren't most of those put-backs and/or layups? I don't think he displayed an extensive offensive reportroirre in just his one season of college, but he's become a complete offensive player in just two-plus seasons.
> 
> ...


Chris Bosh showed a hell of a lot more of an offensive game than Tyrus Thomas as a freshman. Here's NBADraft.net's scouting report on him during his only year at college:



> NBA Comparison: Tim Duncan/Kevin Garnett
> 
> Strengths: Great inside outside player. Few are blessed with his athletic prowess. Plays with a good amount of aggresiveness, but doesn't get out of control or lose his composure easily. Appears "Garnett-esque" because of his long frame and amazing fluidity. Runs the floor exceptionally well. Doesn't have the perimeter skills of Garnett, namely shooting, but appears to like playing in the post more so than Garnett and could end up filling out into more of a dominating post player. Has great ball handling skills and really can pass the ball. Has some developed post moves and an advanced offensive game for a 19 year old. Can even step out to three point land and hit a few long range shots. Understands the game well, doesn't make unnecessary moves, uses the drop step and jump hook effectively. Because of his long arms, timing, and explosiveness, he is an excellent shot blocker. The team even goes to him to bring the ball up the court at times as a point forward.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Chris Bosh showed a hell of a lot more of an offensive game than Tyrus Thomas as a freshman. Here's NBADraft.net's scouting report on him during his only year at college:


This really shouldn't be turned into a Tyrus Thomas vs. Chris Bosh argument, but since we're using NBADraft.net scouting reports...



> NBA Comparison: Kenyon Martin
> 
> Strengths: Agile bigman with great leaping ability ... Feathery touch out to 12-15 feet ... Has a very nice turn around jump shot ...Spectauclar dunker, his explosiveness and quickness getting off the ground is unrivaled among college post players ... A super shot blocker due to his long arms and explosiveness ... Runs the floor well ... Huge wingspan ... Has good hands for rebonds and catching passes ... Plays with good energy, loves to dunk ... Extremely long arms plus great lift make him a monster on the boards and allow him to play much bigger than 6-9 ... Plays with great intensity, has an edge to him ... Excellent passer, great vision ... Great upside ...




Thomas is not Tim Duncan, totally different player, but in him, I see a star (among a draft class full of guys whose potential for being a game-changer in the NBA is questionable, at best).


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Ouch. What a hard way to lose my first Final 4 team. The Zags blow one that they had in the bag.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Ouch. What a hard way to lose my first Final 4 team. The Zags blow one that they had in the bag.


I lost my first when Mr. Paulino decided to fire in a line drive 3-pointer at the buzzer so I know how you feel.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Ouch. What a hard way to lose my first Final 4 team. The Zags blow one that they had in the bag.


Part of the reason they had that one in the bag was some pretty poor officiating, especially down the stretch, most of which was going Gonzaga's way (the same thing seemed to be happening in the Duke game, as well). I don't know how UCLA overcame everything and pulled that one out. Talk about some late-game drama! Some great stuff.

That game was huge for my bracket; it helped propel me from 2nd to last to 5th in one night. I've got all my Final Four picks still around and 3 of the 4 teams that are already in the Elite 8.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Yup. :banana:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i was done last friday but at least i am not hovering at the bottom anymore! right in the middle of the pack and all alone in 10th! 

oh yeah baby. :laugh:

i think this tournament is UCONN's to lose at this point.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wow, yesterday was about as disappointing as it gets for me.. (besides when the Illini got knocked out).
By bracket's been shot for a week, but as far as teams I like and was pulling for, they all get bumped.
Bradley, Duke, West Virginia, Gonzaga.
:|


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Wow, yesterday was about as disappointing as it gets for me.. (besides when the Illini got knocked out).
> By bracket's been shot for a week, but as far as teams I like and was pulling for, they all get bumped.
> Bradley, Duke, West Virginia, Gonzaga.
> :|


I feel you. I had Illinois in my Final Four and West Virigina losing to Duke in the elite 8. That's a game that will never happen.

I'll tell you, though, whoever actually came up with the right bracket this time around... mad props. Usually it's a lot of upsets in the earlier rounds and then far fewer in the later rounds, but I guess I thought that UCLA and LSU were overrated.

I think Villanova and UConn can restore order to the universe tonight.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Chris Bosh showed a hell of a lot more of an offensive game than Tyrus Thomas as a freshman.


Yep, I would agree with that.

Still Thomas is special enough that you just might have to take him.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm getting shellacked in the tourney. I have to get BC into the final 4 just to salvage a respectable showing. Horrible.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

1 Rhyder78	74 
2 badfish	70 
3 libmanj (Darius Miles Davis)	65 
4 step	63 
*5 luckystrike318	58 *
6 The Five Foot Seven Hurdle	56 
6 sp00k	56 
6 You Just Got Pittsnogled	56 
9 Wayne Larrivee's Salvo	54 
10 I'm the best!	53 
11 smARTmouf	52 
12 big smoove	49 
13 jibship	48 
14 theanimal23	47 
15 Showtyme Pride	45 
15 Gauchos got jobbed	45 
17 hubcap41	44


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Go Miz!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

As long as UConn loses once in the tournament, I should have this thing locked up.

Should they win it all, I need Florida to win tomorrow and UCLA to make the championship game. I haven't looked to closely, but don't think anyone could pass me if the latter happened regardless if UConn wins it all or not.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> As long as UConn loses once in the tournament, I should have this thing locked up.
> 
> Should they win it all, I need Florida to win tomorrow and UCLA to make the championship game. I haven't looked to closely, but don't think anyone could pass me if the latter happened regardless if UConn wins it all or not.


You've pretty much sealed the deal, as Badfish had Duke going all the way and he's the only one close to you.

How many more remaining points are there? Curious to see if its possible to catch up to Badfish atleast.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

step said:


> You've pretty much sealed the deal, as Badfish had Duke going all the way and he's the only one close to you.
> 
> How many more remaining points are there? Curious to see if its possible to catch up to Badfish atleast.


16 each for picking the teams making the champioinship and 36 for picking the correct winner.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

It is indeed possible for me to win this thing, if:

- UConn and Nova win today
- UCLA and UConn win on Saturday
- UConn wins the title


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

step said:


> You've pretty much sealed the deal, as Badfish had Duke going all the way and he's the only one close to you.
> 
> How many more remaining points are there? Curious to see if its possible to catch up to Badfish atleast.



I'm cooked. Grill me up, filet me, braise me, fry me, season me, de-bone me, shallow fry me, deep fry me, steam me, bake me , poach me, and last but not least microwave me.

:boohoo:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

How do those brackets look now? Sweet mother, what a shocker! 

(Meanwhile, refereeing continues to somehow get worse and worse and is to the point of being frighteningly bad at times, especially in big games like this...c'est la vie)

Go George Mason go!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> How do those brackets look now? Sweet mother, what a shocker!
> 
> (Meanwhile, refereeing continues to somehow get worse and worse and is to the point of being frighteningly bad at times, especially in big games like this...c'est la vie)
> 
> Go George Mason go!


This is clearly my worst bracket in six years, but man, that Mason vs. UConn game was incredible.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Go Mason!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> This is clearly my worst bracket in six years, but man, that Mason vs. UConn game was incredible.



it was amazing...

my final 4 was:

gonzaga
Ohio st
LSU
North Carolina

and I have LSU winning the whole thing

so I have one team left


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I just want to point out that I entered the sweet 16 with 15 of my picks still alive. That's right, I had 15 of the 16 teams for the sweet 16.

Unfortunately, ALL OF THE TEAMS THAT I PICKED TO win are now gone.

That's right, I GOT EVERY_SINGLE _PICK WRONG AFTER I GOT TO THE SWEET 16!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I was poised to win it going into Thursday, but not anymore. Duke, Gonzaga, Uconn, and Boston College were my Final 4. This is the first time ever that I haven't gotten a single Final 4 team, actually, every other year I've gotten 3 out of the 4 right.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

In six years of making bracket picks, this is the sixth time that my team to win the championship has failed to win it all. And I believe the fourth time that I have gotten one or fewer Final Four team correct.

Last time I trust those suckers from the Big East...


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by The ROY
> 
> I wasn't sold on Tyrus OFFICIALLY until yesterday when he showed me he could hit the 15 footer consistently & pretty much catch ANYTHING thrown towards the rim LOL. We DESPERATELY miss those easy baskets Eddy Curry used to give us. On top of Tyrus's ability to put the ball on the floor or take his man off the dribble, he's pretty much the best OVERALL big in the draft IMO. Some of his moves were very SF like but he still has the power of a PF.
> 
> ...


This was from another thread but I couldn't help but respond to it, just that last statement. You do see that avatar to the left of this post.

Picks 

I was looking at the overall leaders of the yahoo picks and I noticed that the top 2 guys picked UCLA to win it all. That first guy called the George Mason final four appearance, and so has possible all 64 points. Heh. The third guy picked UConn over LA. 

The folks ranked 4th except for the guy named Answerkey who both chose UConn to win over LSU. But they have the least points available.

In general, the folks who have available the most possible points left (over 16) chose UCLA to advance over LSU.

Even our very own top dog, Rhyder, picked UCLA. 

As I have shown, all the rational people have chosen UCLA. You should too.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

ndistops said:


> In six years of making bracket picks, this is the sixth time that my team to win the championship has failed to win it all. And I believe the fourth time that I have gotten one or fewer Final Four team correct.
> 
> Last time I trust those suckers from the Big East...


To quote myself - I felt like mentioning that despite all of the above, I won my 8-person ESPN.com Tournament Challenge pool by being in 1st after 4 rounds and being the only person with one of their final two alive (I picked UCLA to advance to the title game).

Which in my mind is the definitive story of this crazy tournament.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ndistops said:


> In six years of making bracket picks, this is the sixth time that my team to win the championship has failed to win it all. And I believe the fourth time that I have gotten one or fewer Final Four team correct.
> 
> Last time I trust those suckers from the Big East...


Hmm, I'm 2/4 now on picking the tournament winner. 

2003- I picked Marquette, but Syracuse won.
2004- Picked Uconn
2005- Picked UNC
2006- Picked Duke, but George Mason won.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm done, with UConn out I have nobody.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

This bracket aside, I officially locked in 1st place in my confidence bracket. $1425 coming my way.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Despite maxing out on my possible points already, I won my money bracket (20 guys). Somehow it feels empty without the BBB.net title. LOL.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

badfish said:


> Despite maxing out on my possible points already, I won my money bracket (20 guys). Somehow it feels empty without the BBB.net title. LOL.


I locked 1st up in my money bracket as well after Florida won yesterday (307 entries). I can definately use the vacation money. :banana:


----------

